# first post. :D



## jimfrank (Oct 30, 2009)

I signed up here at the home theater forum because I wanted to download the REW software. I'm a broadcast engineer by trade, and I do some recording and FOH work for fun and a little side money.

I'm the sound chair at our local community theater, and ironically, I don't have any home theater to speak of. I watch about an hour of TV a week tops, including movies. 

My home 'theater' is a regular TV, a cheap DVD player, a five disc CD player, a Yamaha amp, and Advent and KLH speakers.

The main obstacle I face is a serious lack of space, and a very crowded listening environment.

It's nice to see a well moderated and family friendly forum.

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Jim, Welcome to the Shack

Enjoy your stay with us.


----------

